# Lola



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't posted any Lola photos is a long time. Here's a few of my recent favorites  

Lolaswim-004 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

lola12m5d2-009 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

lola12m5d-013 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

lola11m-050 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

lola11m-044 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


Lola10m2-007 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

lola9m-084 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola12m5d2-084 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

Lolaswim-011 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

Lola11m2-055 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She is so pretty and such a feminine face! Those are great photos.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Agree, very feminine and I like how you captured the thoughtfulness in the eyes


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! I agree, she is very feminine.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Those are great pictures and she is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Stunning! Very beautiful girl!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She's beautiful! Great pics


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, great pictures...I think Shepherds do the best head tilts..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Makes me long to be there. Great pics!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a pretty girl! Nice photos.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Beautiful girl you got there!
But WOW that picture of the other dog in the dog fight! So creepy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice pictures


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, love those action pictures. Is that a Frisbee in that one picture? if so, what kind. haven't seen that one before.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

They weren't fighting. Just playing. The other dog is my 9 year old big loveable mutt  
He doesn't look so creepy in this one. 

lola12m5d2-058 by stmcfred1, on Flickr



Maxil said:


> Beautiful girl you got there!
> But WOW that picture of the other dog in the dog fight! So creepy!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! 

Yes, it's a frisbee. She has about 10 of them. We got that one (the one of her in the air) from tractor supply. It's only like $6 and she loves them. But she like them to be torn on the inside before she'll play with it. She's weird. 

The other one (her in the water) we just got today from Petco. It as $20 and is suppose to glow in the dark. She's already torn it to her liking. We can't keep frisbees.  



[email protected] said:


> beautiful girl, love those action pictures. Is that a Frisbee in that one picture? if so, what kind. haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful pics, it has been a joy to watch Lola grow through your fantastic photos.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

These are really wonderful, it's always such a joy to see your photos and dogs. Your photography and post processing is phenomenal!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Really nice pictures!!! She is beautiful!!! It is funny how they like to "fix" things to their liking!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

And your other dog is a handsome old dude too!!!!


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are amazing photos of a beautiful dog! Thanks for sharing


----------

